# Wedding MUA needed



## studiosila (Jan 13, 2009)

Dear Moderators- im not sure where this belongs so please feel free to relocate as needed!


Dear MUA's-
I need to find a replacement MUA for a bride whose wedding i was going to do in the end of July. Due to inevitable circumstances, i will not be able to fly from Austin to NJ (wedding venue) at that time and i have promised to help her find a professional MUA for her big day.

This is an Indian wedding and the bride is looking for a minimum of two looks for the day (one for the wedding ceremony one for the reception). If you also do hair, that would be fantastic. What she is looking for is a traditional Indian style look for the wedding and a bit more modern diva look for the reception- please check my portfolio to get an idea of what she had liked at makeup and click on the wedding section for galleries.

For those who are interested, please email me your contact information ([email protected]) and a link to your beauty portfolio so that i may connect you with the bride.

She is a very sweet person and im sure you will truly enjoy working with her-

Wishes~
Saman


----------



## studiosila (Jan 13, 2009)

Any one?


----------



## studiosila (Jan 14, 2009)

*Need an MUA please*

I need an MUA to replace me for a wedding i was scheduled to do in the end of July in NJ. 

This is an indian wedding and the bride needs two distinct looks one for the ceremony in the a.m and one for the reception in the p.m. If you do hair too that is a plus!

If interested please email me ASAP at [email protected] so that i may connect you with the bride.

Thank you!


----------

